# Wood River, Idaho



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Any early results?


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hey Steve,

I didn't hear much except in the qual, apparently the water blind was so rediculous that they called dogs back with 20 and 30 whistles :!: :!: :shock: :roll: :evil: *

Russ


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't know what the blind looks like, but I heard it is cold and raining down there, so that could account for dogs with 20 and 30 whistles on a water blind. During the spring trials in Washington, the cold water and cold weather can turn a simple qualifying water blind into a very difficult and challenging All-Age water blind, I ran one such blind last spring with a dog that rarely gives me trouble in the water. I was about out of breath getting him to the end of the blind as were most, if not all, of the other handlers.

Kris


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Guess I've not been around long enough to see that in the Qual!!

Russ   *


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Hang around Russ and you'll see all kinds of things  

How's your back? Hope all is well and that you'll be running Ice next year in the Amateur. Between all the BS, it sort is kind really fun, sort of :wink: 

Kris


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Some results!

Open
1=Bowie=Gunzer
2=Band=Rasmuson
3=?
4=Beau=Gunzer Owner Rasmuson

Derby
1=Mister=Gunzer Owner Tatum
2=?
3=Molly=McKnight
4=Skyy=Gunzer*

Team Gunzer "strikes again"


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Karl and team. What a weekend. I understand you also got a Qual 3rd on Billy!


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Congrats to Gary Kavan and Bur Oaks Unique Trapper*** on Open 3rd!!!!

Go Peakes !!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Jeff Hennard did the basics, Derby and Qualifying training on Bowie before he retired as a pro. He told me then that tht Bowie was his "little superstar". Turns out he was right! 

Carl has obviously progressed his training fabulously. That's three wins in the last six or seven months I believe.

Congrats Carl, (and Jeff) and of course Bowie!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*Bowie*

I remember Bowie. Congrats Karl.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Open

1st Bowie/ Gunzer
2nd Will/ Rasmunson
3rd Trapper/ Kavan
4th Beau/ Gunzer

AM

1st Nate/ Brad Peterson
2nd Mick/ Jim Smith
3rd Cricket/ Allyn Foster
4th Jock/ Don Simpson

Qual

1st Rush/ Tony Snow
2nd Cash/ Martin
3rd Billie/ Gunzer
4th Tex/ Totten

Derby

1st Mister/ Gunzer
2nd River/ Fangsrud
3rd Molly/ Bill Mcknight
4th Skyy/ Gunzer


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Russ

Full results are now on Entry Express. It was a fun weekend, though very cold. I left there Monday morning and got back to Calif. about ll am today. Had a blast at the trial. Chip (run by Karl) got a Jam in the qual and Gyro got a jam in the Amateur. Gyro did an absolutely beautiful job in the Am. but unfortunately had a hunt on the last bird   Still, for a newbie to the Am ranks green is beautiful!

The trial was fun and the location is absolutely beautiful. I even won a Benelli pump shotgun at the raffle!

It was good seeing you in Montana and the three plus weeks of training with Karl Gunzer and crew obviously were good for Gyro.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Still, for a newbie to the Am ranks green is beautiful!


I don't think this could be said any better! *Congrats on finishing Janet!*


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hey Janet,

Aren't you glad Karl talked you into running the Am. I'm so glad for you and the dogs, Green is beautiful"

Sure glad you got to come up this summer, hopefully you can make it to Texas this winter.

Miss having you around to harass, and enjoyed seeing Gyro get into the swing of things.

Did your hub get in 100 rounds of golf while you were gone? :lol: 

"Back Is Not Back Regards"

Russ*


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

dogcommand said:


> The trial was fun and the location is absolutely beautiful. I even won a Benelli pump shotgun at the raffle!


Hey Janet, 
It was great to meet you. John and I had lots of fun over the two weekends at McCall and then Picabo. We got home around 6 PM tonight, it's looking like winter might be starting in Alberta. Furnace has been on steady since we got home.

Did you get shopping in Ketchum on Sunday?

Sharon


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Janet,

Isn't it amazing what good consistent training will do for us and our dogs. Congrats on Gyro and Chip and the shotgun too.

Team Gunzer sure had a good weekend. If you add in the Amateur's that train with Karl, they took three places in the open.

I think a place and Jam's in both the Am and the Q and several Derby placements. What a weekend.

Again, a hearty congratulations to you and Gyro.

Nancy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hi Sharon

It was great meeting you and John too, I enjoyed our chats. Glad to hear that you made it home safely! I did go up to Ketchum on Sunday but instead of shopping I continued further north to the headquarters of the Sawtooth National Recreation Area. WOW do I want to go back there!

So tell me, how many shopping stops did you make before you got back
to Alberta? :lol: :lol: Hope to see you again next year, good luck with your dogs. Janet


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Hi Janet,
Only one stop in Great Falls. We got into Sawtooth a bit as well when we were touring around Ketchum. It is a very neat area. A person could go back for miles.

Went to Craters of the Moon on Sunday. Very fascinating, John is a geologist so this was right up his alley. 

I really enjoyed our visit as well, hope to see you next year. Good luck with the winter trials in California. I'm sure Gyro will do you proud!

Sharon


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Woodriver*

Hi Sharon and Janet; Glad that you all got home safely. I mad it home on Monday at 6:30 pm. Beautiful trip as weather was cool. First time I have traveled 89 when temp was below 100. It was great to see you and John. Also enjoyed getting acquainted with Janet. I was sorry that you didn't make it Russ. I had a great time even thought I didn't finish any stake. Ran Am land blind second and when after 6 tries I couldn't get an over into the wind I said heel. If I had run later I would not have given up. Just get the bird!I also picked up Lightning on the land blind. He hasn't master going behind the flyer station. He did jam the Q the weekend before. The Saturday dinner and raffle were great. As Janet said she won the shotgun. I won Brunton Echo Binoculars and $50.00 certificate for the Pioneer Salon and an insulated beverage cup. Not a bad haul! It was fun to see good friends and make new ones. Eric had his big weekend the weekend before at Donnelly with Black Rudy's Open win.We say Black as Eric also has a Gold Rudy. It is wonderful to be out of a trailer after 3 months in Montana.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hi Annette.....nice to be able to put a face to the name. It was a pleasure meeting you and I'm glad to hear that you made it home safely. Hope to see you again at a trial. Janet


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Big Congratulations to Allyan Foster and Cricket - on their Amateur 3rd place !!!!

I believe that is Cricket's first all-age placement :?: Way to go :!:


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks, Janet! It was the first All-Age point for both Cricket and I. It sure made the weekend fly!


----------

